# Tablets in the field



## Sblake89 (Jul 21, 2013)

So I work part time as an EMT for a rural county service and I work full time in the IT field.  My director wanted me to do some research about getting tablets. Also we don't get wireless data in our area so the software has to be used offline then uploaded via wifi when a crew gets back to the station after a run.  What I'm planning on doing is to buy three tablets, ruggedized them, and buy ePCR software separate to save money.  Every software that I've seen needs a data connection to work.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Jul 21, 2013)

Image Trend "field bridge" runs as a tablet application, with the data uploaded when you have a connection. The Zoll software is the same. My service is using the Panasonic toughpad. We've had them in the field for a few months, it's a little too early for final opinions.


----------



## Mariemt (Jul 21, 2013)

We use tough books, not pads. We just ignore the box that pops up telling us a connection is available until we get back


----------



## Sblake89 (Jul 21, 2013)

I love toughbooks, but we are trying to save money and a tablet is significantly cheaper.


----------



## Sblake89 (Jul 21, 2013)

DEmedic said:


> Image Trend "field bridge" runs as a tablet application, with the data uploaded when you have a connection. The Zoll software is the same. My service is using the Panasonic toughpad. We've had them in the field for a few months, it's a little too early for final opinions.



Thanks man, we use image trend on our PCs, I think I'll test out their app.


----------



## socalmedic (Jul 21, 2013)

we use Image trend and also tend to have spotty internet connections. their program works great in that aspect. I cant comment on price of support, but the program is well made.


----------



## EMSLaw (Jul 21, 2013)

You might also look at sync pad for EMS charts. It basically looks like a paper run sheet on your iPad and then can upload to EMS charts when you get back to the station.  Signatures can be captured and the entire thing is uploaded as a PDF attachment to the epcr after the information is migrated over. 

I'm not a big fan of EMS charts in general, mostly because of their continually crappy mobile software attempts, but this isn't so bad, it seems.


----------



## Bullets (Jul 21, 2013)

EMSCharts Mobile doesnt need a data connection to work.

We have WiFi at our stations and upload from a toughbook to the internet when we get back, or over the hosptial WiFi. We would have gotten tablets if they were a viable option when we went digital

I like EMS Charts mobile btw


----------



## Anjel (Jul 21, 2013)

We just got the windows surface tablets. Using ESO software. It can be used offline. We have Verizon MIFI in our trucks, but it can wait till we get back to the station.


----------



## Highlander (Jul 26, 2013)

Toughbooks. Not sure i would use an iPad or tablet similar knowing how much I drop my cellphone.


----------

